# 5 Random Facts About Yourself.



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Simple, fun ... and hey, you get to know more about your fellow members! 

Just list 5 random facts about yourself!! (doesn't have to be fish related)

I'll get it started! 

1. My username is actually my real name 'Dyna'. I created the name 'Dienah' so people would finally pronounce my name right.

2. I'm an avid gamer. FPS only really, though I've been on the circuit of Street Fighter for a year or so now.

3. I love rock music. Alternative/Heavy Metal/Screamo. I know, you would've never known right? 

4. I'm actually the one who got Jimmy (coldmantis) into fish. Guess he kinda just absorbed the culture of it too much as our whole basement is filled with tanks. Some weird black bottle thing that he calls Co2 (which i have no idea what purpose it fufills) and canister filters. 

5. Jimmy and I have a 6 month old son, Logan. And he's actually half Filipino and half Vietnamese. 

So, tell me more about yourselves!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

1. my user name is my old license plate
2. I've been a pastry chef for 16 years
3. I dabble in art and photography
4. I only eat take out food, can't stand grocery stores
5. I live on my own with plenty of fish and a cat named Minx.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Seems Harmless enough

1. My username is a name I use on Transformers forums. Oddly enough, it works as well for Marine/Fish forums... So does fandom transformer swear words such as "Ah Frag"

2. I am a Fan of Transformer Decepticon Starscream. The bad guys rock!

3. I met my Husband because of the old FPS Doom. He played the Level I made, had issues and we got to talking. 

4. I have a pet Pigeon named Rundown. He sleeps on my bedroom door at night. 

5. I do not have a car/license. Just a Bicycle. So I ride to places such as St. cats or Toronto periodically. It's Fun!


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> 4. I have a pet Pigeon named Rundown. He sleeps on my bedroom door at night.


I don't know if I read that right haha


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a bird. which is a pigeon. and at night he sleeps on top of my door.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I have a bird. which is a pigeon. and at night he sleeps on top of my door.


Oh I got that part. I just never in my life see a pigeon as a pet rotfl xD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you see it as food?


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

1. I Live in the City but long to get back to the country

2. I landed my truck upside down in a swamp 11 years ago

3. My wife and I have 4 wonderful Kids when they are good they are hers when they are bad they are mine.

4. i have more computers than people in my house, both working and non working

5. My Nickname was given to me after #2 during my hiring process into the source


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Do you see it as food?


LOL, your silly



Cowboy said:


> 3. My wife and I have 4 wonderful Kids when they are good they are hers when they are bad they are mine.
> 
> 4. i have more computers than people in my house, both working and non working


Number 3 made me laugh haha.

And the same goes for me with number 4, there's just WAY too much here. Plus laptops.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

OMGGGG, again with not signing out ... I need to put a sticky on my computer or something to remind me .... -_-"


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> 1. my user name is my old license plate
> 2. I've been a pastry chef for 16 years


#2 rocks.  Sweet!  So can you replicate the Sweet Gallery strawberry cheesecake? 



Sunstar said:


> 5. I do not have a car/license. Just a Bicycle. So I ride to places such as St. cats or Toronto periodically. It's Fun!


<3 <3  Been meaning to ask out of curiosity what model/make you got in your pic?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Which pic?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> Which pic?


It was on your website. Gah.. I'll try to find it later. I last saw it around Dec/2010. From memory it was you and your bike is all I can recall. I'm cooking and baking right now so I'll check back later.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

1) I love kids _but_ I don't want to keep them

2) I was suppose to go travelling with a buddy this winter _but_ something came up

3) I like to take pictures and want practice using my DSLR camera more _but_ I couldn't find time lately

4) I like hot cheese _but_ it doesn't like me

5) I'm really sleepy now _but_ I have stay up to finish my papers, bah! >.<

I'm typically very cheerful _but_ feeling a bit cranky right now, lolz
~Jennifer >.<


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> 2) I was suppose to go travelling with a buddy this winter _but_ something came up
> 
> 3) I like to take pictures and want practice using my DSLR camera more _but_ I couldn't find time lately


I'm going solo to Dominican Republic in January if you're still up for travelling

What camera are you shooting with? I have the Canon T1i and don't get out enough to use it either, hence all the pics of my fish


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

1. Actually, camboy is not my real name its my girlfriend and my name composed together

2. I think I'm in love with shrimps more than with my girlfriend


3. I'm a pro drummer in a band before, I like to play ska, punk rock, reggae, metal all genre and know how to play bass and guitar too. In short I'm a music minded but now ended caring shrimps!

4.I'm a 4thyear student nurse back home, new to canda, and still wondering why the schools here doesnt credit my subjects and I have to take it all back to zero! wtf!


5. I love this forum more than anything else
awoooooooooooot!!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> I'm going solo to Dominican Republic in January if you're still up for travelling


oOoOoOo lucky youuuuu! any specific reasons why you chose Dominican Republic?

Awwws~ lolz
I'm still in school in January 

Oh well~ it's not for long, will be completely done with school around April! Yipee!
I haven't gone anywhere far since I started uni (4 years! )

I owe it to myself, hahas  
Definitely will spoil myself a bit in the coming year^^



xr8dride said:


> What camera are you shooting with? I have the Canon T1i and don't get out enough to use it either, hence all the pics of my fish


I have Canon Xti  Hehehe

Jennifer


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

1) my user name is after betta fish (which I no longer keep) and beats - because I listen to a lot of electronic and house music.
2) I used to DJ and miss it greatly
3) friends and family far outweigh any material possession in the world
4) I am a very, very avid professional ski racing fan! I got to go to my first World Cup ski race in Lake Louise in 2009 where I met the Canadian Cowboy ski team! It was a highlight of my life
5) I love to cook, but get discouraged when I make a bad meal, and then I continue to make a bad meal. But I've recently got my game back.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Great thread.

1. I have lived in the same house my whole life and I rarely leave home. I'm known as the guy who never leaves his house.
2. I'm part European, Indian, and Chinese, with a little West African. Someone from East Africa asked if I'm Japanese, then Korean, and then Chinese. A co-worker from the Philippeans asked if I'm Jewish. Most Caucasians see more Black in me. Chinese people see more Indian in me. It is quite interesting. But this one Egyptian taxi driver met me and asked if I was Egyptian. I found that odd. 
3. My sis moved to Saudi Arabia to live, of all places. She was born in Canada, like me. 
4. I've only left Canada once and it was to go to the other side of the planet. It was not very different at all. Everyone is the same, really! Wake up, work, get the green paper, have some fun, sleep, repeat.
5. Like Sunstar, I also don't have a car or license. I plan in advance and use the TTC. It takes longer than a car but it forces me to read during the journey. Reading is like weightlifting for the brain. Keeps you sharp. If there is an emergency, I just use a taxi.

Hey Dienah, do you play Super Street Fighter 4 online for the PS3? I use Guile and Bison mostly and you will not win!


----------

